# Rejected...sigh...



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

So, I had been looking into the local Schutzhund club for Sam because I really thought it was something he might enjoy and I would have loved to have gotten him at least as far as a BH title. I found a club I really liked, that wasn't using overly harsh methods and whose owners and dogs seemed to be in it to have FUN.

I went to a few practices and corresponded regularly with the hopes of having him evaluated once he's done teething. Yesterday, I received an email letting me know that the club had voted not to allow any new members this year from the club president. She was very nice and suggested other clubs, but also recommended AKC given his breed mix, which has always kind of raised eyebrows at the club. I can't help but think that his mix was part of the equation in the decision not to accept us.

I'm kind of down about it and wondering where to go from here. I can look up those other clubs, but this one was already my first choice. I'm also feeling self-doubt. I know Sam is a mix and might not have a serious chance at competing at the higher levels, but I thought this was something he could really have fun with. I just don't feel the same "pull" when it comes to the AKC obedience, rally, and nosework stuff.

I just thought I'd share. I basically muttered, "racists," with a laugh (referring to the comments about his breed mix) and we played tug in the backyard and went for a hike.

He may never be the "perfect" dog for anyone else in the dog sport world, but to me he couldn't be more perfect just as he is.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> So, I had been looking into the local Schutzhund club for Sam because I really thought it was something he might enjoy and I would have loved to have gotten him at least as far as a BH title. I found a club I really liked, that wasn't using overly harsh methods and whose owners and dogs seemed to be in it to have FUN.
> 
> I went to a few practices and corresponded regularly with the hopes of having him evaluated once he's done teething. Yesterday, I received an email letting me know that the club had voted not to allow any new members this year from the club president. She was very nice and suggested other clubs, but also recommended AKC given his breed mix, which has always kind of raised eyebrows at the club. I can't help but think that his mix was part of the equation in the decision not to accept us.
> 
> ...


Aaawww I'm sorry it didn't work out. I know you can't help but feel like it has to do with his breed, but I wouldn't assume that. It could very well be the honest truth that they don't have time or resources for new members right now. It's the nature of the beast that you can only work one at a time, and especially in a 3-phase sport like SCH, that eats up time. And there are only so many dogs a decoy can catch in a training session... Our guys (2 of them, one is also the TD) alternate working dogs and are still chugging water and sweating bullets by the end. I don't think you should assume they've decided your dog is unworthy or that they look down on him because he's a mix, unless something in her phrasing made you think that?

There are other bitesports besides SCH out there too. Maybe you will find a club in another sport that works out for you guys.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Emily1188 said:


> I don't think you should assume they've decided your dog is unworthy or that they look down on him because he's a mix, unless something in her phrasing made you think that?


There were a few comments here and there and then the email from the club President mentioned that I should look into AKC events because, "even mixed breeds can trial there." All the other dogs were full-blooded GSD's or Malinois and the one member and new prospect who had Rotties were also given some ribbing for it. I don't think that was why they decided to vote to close the group for now, though, that likely was because of the influx of new handlers and dogs.

I sent emails to the two other Schutzhund clubs in the area and was forthright in mentioning Sam's mix, so we'll see. Unfortunately, with as few people who live up here, there aren't as many options for clubs as there might be elsewhere and the only bite sports I know of being done up here is Schutzhund, so our options are limited. While I really think he'd enjoy the bitework, if it doesn't work out, I've always been more drawn to the obedience and tracking portions myself, so maybe AKC will be a good option. Something about having the 3 combined, though, just really appealed to me.

Happily, Sam could care less as long as we still have our training sessions and play times together. He really is a great dog for me and when we're together...nothing else really matters.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> There were a few comments here and there and then the email from the club President mentioned that I should look into AKC events because, "even mixed breeds can trial there."


That may because it's only recently that the AKC decided to allow mixed breeds to trial, when for many many years beforehand, they couldn't. 

Regardless, I hope you find a club or sport that makes you feel welcome and really floats your boat!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

What kind of mix is Sam?? If he has a predominant breed, I wonder if there is a parent club that can help you find a working/training club that will suit you and him. 

And where in AK are you?? I know some people up there with Rottweilers and have done some SCH...maybe I can ask them about clubs if you're near by. 

I don't do SCH but know that rotties can be poo poo'ed in SCH for being too big and too slow in comparison to Mals and GSD. If I had unlimited time and funds, I would throw it into the mix of what I do. 

FYI, AKC now recognizes SCH titles as "Working dog titles".


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Sam is a St. Bernard mix, most likley St. Bernard/GSD. He looks like a big, slightly shorter nosed GSD for all intents and purposes and, having grown up with GSD's, I find his temperment to be very similar to a GSD pup, with slightly less endurance. He has the same drive to turn anything into a tug toy and except for his size, doesn't seem to have inherited much from Mom.

In the club I was trying to join, there was one Rottie and one prospective member looking to join who was getting a Rottie puppy from a working line breeder. Both were kind of "poo poo'ed" for their size and slowness and, although I hadn't gotten to the point of bringing my dog, there was a lot of skepticism about him given that he might end up as big as a Saint Bernard. I saw this as the best club to join based on word of mouth, but maybe there is a better fit for us out there. We might do better in a club that is less competitive and more friendly to breeds and mixes other than GSDs and Malinois.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Assuming that he can't compete in anything to high levels because he's a mix is ridiculous. I would steer clear of anybody with that attitude. Now, it may be possible that he's not meant for schutzhund due to temperament or drive factors, but if that's the case they should have just told you that. And if the intention is just to do it for fun and to maybe get a BH, I'm sure he would have done fine. Heck, Watson could probably do the beginning levels of shutzhund and he's certainly not bred for it. Competing at high levels is all about athleticism and drive - it has nothing to do with breed except that certain breeds are bred for these things more than others, but mixes can have those same qualities.

Maybe they really just don't have room for more members at the moment, and they were being honest. I would check out some other places, but of course if you don't like their methods, then stay away.

Regular old obedience and rally could be great for you guys if you were interested in the BH. 

I'm really sorry though. I know you were excited to try this with him and I'm sure it's a disappointment. With a puppy his age, I would really just focus on trying every sport and activity you possibly can to get him socialization and exposure, and worry about specifics later. Maybe you'll find that you're both interested in something you never thought you would like.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Just an update...

I'm waiting to hear back from one last club. The other club in town is also not currently accepting new members, so this last club is our last shot. In the meantime, Sam is going through one of those phases where he seems to have forgotten every command we've learned. LOL! I think it's his way of telling me to slow down.

I'm going to go ahead with the puppy agility class because it sounds like a lot of fun and that it would be great for socialization and building confidence. We'll see where we go from there. I'm focusing on the fact that I'm lucky to have such a great dog that has been so easy and fun to train that I'm even considering what to do after the basics.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Uggh, what is it with dog sports people and purebreds? It shouldn't be about the dogs breed, it should be about what they can do. Now if the dog can't do the work because of its breed or breed mix, then I understand. But they should be given the chance to try, like everyone else.

I compete in agility and disc with my shelter mutt. She's very good, and last year we went to a national agility championship together. Luckily, the venues in which I choose to compete have no special policies regarding mixed vs. purebreds. Among the general public, I tend to find a lot of people who prefer mutts over purebreds. Among the sports crowd, I know my mutt is still looked down upon. That's ok with me - she proves over and over again that she can perform just as well as the purebreds.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm also trying to look at this as a possibly good thing. I really, really like Schutzhund, at least the practices I've attended, but it is a huge time commitment and it is a very "serious" sport in that there seems to be more pressure and a very disciplined way of looking at everything. (Probably why it appealed to me so much...I'm an engineer by profession, so that kind of precision and exactness often appeals to me.)

Maybe the reason this isn't working out is because I need more balance in my life and I might be better able to find that by spending time with my dog doing other sports? Maybe this way I'll get less caught up in goals and measurements of success and focus more on having fun with him?

I think a fun puppy agility class is a great place to start. He loved tearing through the tunnel and going down the slide at puppy class. He's not the most agile or coordinated guy, but he sure had fun with it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally, I would recommend against a sport that is very serious with a young puppy. At least with your first sports puppy. I think it's so easy to put too much pressure on yourself (and on him) to live up to training goals and expectations and forget that the whole point is to have fun together. Maybe next year, when he has a solid start to obedience and different activities, some spots will open up and you can look into joining again.

I know there have been times that I have felt frustrated that Watson didn't get something or when I realized he was going to be too immature to get even a CGC before his first birthday. At the end of the day though, he's my buddy and our relationship is the most important thing to me, not whether he can heel through a crowd or sit straight. Focus on doing fun stuff with Sam, and you'll figure out which activity really excites both of you. Maybe schutzhund isn't happening now, but in a year or two both of you will be ready for it. Or maybe you'll decide on something else. Just try everything and don't worry about picking something yet.

eta: Puppies, at least my puppy, are not interested in precision and exactness anyway. They're more interested in having fun ;-)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I know you're disappointed, but some comments were made about his breed _and_ they aren't accepting new members... that doesn't mean the two had anything to do with each other. A LOT of people don't know that mixed breeds can compete in AKC events, so they were probably just trying to give you an alternative.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

As I've said, the two might not be related, but in the first club, there were comments even about the Rotties there and it is interesting that they abruptly had this vote right before we and a young woman with a Rottie pup were set to join. I'm not taking it personally and I don't think that needs to be the focus here, either. I do think that there are some ScH clubs that definitely feel strongly that ScH is a sport for GSD's and very similar breeds. This may or may not have been one of those. I think they are entitled to that opinion, since it is a sport that was developed for GSD's in particular and I think it's better if clubs that prefer to stick with that purpose are upfront about it with prospective new members so that they can find a club where they fit best.

I think I was surprised by how disappointed I actually was when I got the news, but now, with a few days to think on it, I realize it's not the end of the world, even if we don't ever find a club.

To be honest, though, he would have been a bit of an eye-opener on the field had we done it. LOL! I can only imagine what people would have thought when we went out with him looking like a giant sized GSD and me, barely over 5 feet tall with him.


----------

